

Ask HN: Feasibility of setting up a fund to oppose SOPA/PIPA - sidww2

What's the feasibility of setting up a fund to oppose SOPA/PIPA? While organizations like EFF are involved in such efforts, they focus on a broad range of efforts. The same goes for Facebook and Google. It may be possible to galvanize a lot more support for a particular issue like this especially since this threatens the existence of an open Internet and will have a negative economic effect on the denizens of the tech community. If even a 100,000 people denote an average of $100 (a possibly reasonable goal given the wealth of the tech community), this would guarantee an important place on the table for supporters of Internet freedom.<p>Edit: I was under the incorrect impression that OPEN act would end nonsense like SOPA/PIPA. Edited post to reflect that.
======
gasull
OPEN act is also bad. Why do we have to choose from the lesser of two evils?

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/the-open-
act...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/the-open-act-
significantly-flawed-but-more-salvageable-than-sopaprotect-ip.ars)

